# Buying a usb dongle in Cairo



## Julyincairo

Hello everyone. I'll be in Cairo in July to work there, but only for a month. Is it possible to buy a USB dongle there for my laptop and if so, how to go about it? I'll be in Zamalak(?) and arrive on a Thursday and ideally would like to buy one that day. I just have a contract letter (for a month) and work visa. I'll be in a hotel so no permanent address or utility bills etc. I believe my hotel has wifi but intermittent I've been told. Oh, one more question - I imagine Skype works ok there? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevinthegulf

Julyincairo said:


> Hello everyone. I'll be in Cairo in July to work there, but only for a month. Is it possible to buy a USB dongle there for my laptop and if so, how to go about it? I'll be in Zamalak(?) and arrive on a Thursday and ideally would like to buy one that day. I just have a contract letter (for a month) and work visa. I'll be in a hotel so no permanent address or utility bills etc. I believe my hotel has wifi but intermittent I've been told. Oh, one more question - I imagine Skype works ok there?
> Thanks in advance.


Probably the easiest will be pop into a vodafone store and get a prepaid dongle, take your passport, also it may help to delete any previous dongle software that is on your laptop
rgds


----------



## Beatle

Julyincairo said:


> Hello everyone. I'll be in Cairo in July to work there, but only for a month. Is it possible to buy a USB dongle there for my laptop and if so, how to go about it? I'll be in Zamalak(?) and arrive on a Thursday and ideally would like to buy one that day. I just have a contract letter (for a month) and work visa. I'll be in a hotel so no permanent address or utility bills etc. I believe my hotel has wifi but intermittent I've been told. Oh, one more question - I imagine Skype works ok there?
> Thanks in advance.


There's a large Vodafone store on 26 July St in Zamalek near the Marriott hotel. It's opposite Diwan Bookshop. You should be able to buy one there


----------



## flossy207

I have never used my dongle for skyping - does it eat up the credit much? how long can you talk for 10 le as an example?


----------



## GM1

everything is on their website.


----------



## Horus

Go with Etisalat and take your passport, they also do a USB "Wireless hub" and high speed dongle "unlimited" (fair usage)

Mobinil and Vodafone have proven problematic for me..but good to keep as back up


----------



## islander

Horus said:


> Go with Etisalat and take your passport, they also do a USB "Wireless hub" and high speed dongle "unlimited" (fair usage)
> 
> Mobinil and Vodafone have proven problematic for me..but good to keep as back up


So what is the best option for internet access in Egypt - USB or hard wired? We're currently enjoying the benefit of unlimited access for around £16 per month in the UK.


----------



## Horus

islander said:


> So what is the best option for internet access in Egypt - USB or hard wired? We're currently enjoying the benefit of unlimited access for around £16 per month in the UK.


If you want ADSL you need a telephone line installed, many residential places in Egypt do not have telephones, and if you are going with Etisalat it must be a copper line not fibre optic.

Internet is not the best, expect the odd cut offs, slow speed etc

Value for money you are probably best to first explore either a pay as you go or pay monthly dongle then a "mobile" wireless "hub"initial out lay is £25 - 60 depending if you have a normal or high speed dongle and packages are about £12 - £25 per month

In all honesty if internet is crucial you need one main USB dongle on an unlimited high speed package and a few back up dongles from different ISPS with about 50 LE on each just to keep you going if one fails

If you do have ADSL and internet is crucial again keep a back up PAYG dongle

If you plan on using paypal which can be limited in Egypt due to the fact they block Egyptian IP address after a while you need a UK or EU VPN


----------



## Whiskey96

My ADSL service, which I had NO problems with cost me 110LE per month....
I was surfing and dowloading LOTS for about 8 hours per day, 7 days a week...
Ooops - ADSL from Vodafone, that should read......


----------

